# Gaggia Titanium fault



## pauljoecoe (Mar 5, 2011)

I get the impression that this is not a new problem but bear with me.

I have had the Gaggia Titanium since last June and it has been spot on but last night the steam wouldn't work. Tried to descale but when you open the steam nozzle it sounds as though it trys to pump but won't. Feels like its blocked.

1. Any ideas on how to fix?

2. We bought it online from http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/ and purchased a 3 extended waranty. Where should I be taking it to get it fixed?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

As the machine is within its first year of warranty the first port of call should be the seller/shop

You may receive advice on how to fix the issue but please bear in mind that some advice/actions may invalidate any warranty you have.


----------



## Fura (Mar 5, 2011)

The advice from Glenn is good but if it's just the steam nozzle that is blocked you can check this first might save some hassle returning the machine ,Also cost will not be covered under guarantee


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Unfortunately Coffee Italia do not have the best reputation for customer service. Their website gives the impression they are UK based when they are actually based in Italy (I believe). You might need to take a robust approach with them. Good luck.


----------

